# Tribute 550-The first 5000 miles



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi all
Couple of days between trips so thought I would pass along our current thoughts on our van after our first long (1800 mile) trip.
Overall fuel consumption fractionally under 32mpg. Long trip was 32.2 overall by trip computer.
Speed and power totally adequate.
Manoeverability unbeatable for a motorhome, really tight turning circle, and uses car parks without fear (except height barriers of course).
Driver appeal is absolutely outstanding-like driving in an armchair: just love the large mirrors, 6 gears, and fabulous cruise control. (Oh, and SWMBO is also very cumfy in her chair too)
And of course it looks stunning!!
Living in the van is not quite so outstanding in my view-could handle a little more storage space, washroom a bit cramped, and lounging area could be better.
Having said that, once made up the bed is extremely comfortable (very thick seat cushions are great).
We have added a top box (with unique access method!), carry a small elec oven, and have reversed the washroom door.
If only the 650 had more or less the same layout I think it would have been our choice with its extra space, but the 650 interior did not have the same appeal to us.
Off to France in a couple of days to see if we can find any sun, so that will be another couple of thousand miles I expect.
Checked out the Adria Twin at Chelston on the way back, and we do like it, but by the time you add up the extras to match the Tribute (alloy wheels, bigger engine, cruise control, paintwork) there is quite a price difference.
Further report after we've been 'over there'.
Later


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Oldenstar good to see you back safe and sound, you must be the contender for the highest mileage Tribute !

Not sure what you mean about the 650 though, the shortcomings you point out in the 550 : 

"could handle a little more storage space, washroom a bit cramped, and lounging area could be better". 

Are all addressed in the 650 with it having a full length sofa bed and the the living area is about 2 foot longer than the 550 plus it has double the washroom area and nearly 4 times the storage space, plus it came with an oven, are you sure you saw a production 650 ? other than that the rest of the layout is the same! :!: 

Cheers P


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi 650
I take your point but I think it was the full height wardrobe at the offside rear that put us off more than anything else.
To us it seemed to make the van darker than the 550.
Now if that had been a cupboard instead, at same height as sink and cooker, the rear window could have been retained.
If the top lockers had been extended backwards it would not have sacrificed much space.
Will have another look at the NEC next month.
Hark, was that the bank manager groaning?
As I am going alone herself has made me promise not to do anything without consultation.
Anyway, France first for a couple of weeks on Wednesday so more work for the 550. (Sea France Dover-Calais £56 return-can't be bad)
BFN


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi Oldenstar 
Still read Tribute posts your comments about comfort were the main reason for me going for a different van, everything else was great but come to relax and they are wanting.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

I see O'star, we tend to spend time when parked up with the rear doors open but there is some serious storage space in that wardrobe, on ours it has a shelf that makes it a cupboard as well as a wardrobe and we fit a pair of 7ft ramps for the wheelchair in there as well. Still you could always call in Lazza or I with our trusty jig saws ( actually it is just screwed in) but I think you would find the storage space more benefit than the window as you still get plenty of light though the rear roof window/vent and the large window over the sink. The only thing I am contemplating is converting our shower room into a massive storage unit by putting in shelves. I saw one done like that last week whilest touring Kent. The washroom / toilet area is still a wet room with shower tray so the the shower was been used in there. I am touring southern Ireland next week so drive safe mate.


Cheers P


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Likewise 650.
Look out for the leprechauns.
oldenstar Paul


----------



## 102062 (Dec 10, 2006)

*tribute 550*

HI oldenstar,
Glad to hear your still going well. like you i love my 550 wish i had more time to be out in it but all my spare time i;m busy restoring an old cottage
hope to finish it by christmas so i hope to be out in the 550 next year ,hope to get to NEC also so might see you there?
all the best dave


----------



## 103219 (Mar 2, 2007)

*Tribute 550 experience*

We picked up our 550 in early May (from Freeborn Motorhomes), which must have made it one of the first of them to be delivered. We have just returned from a near-7,000-mile trip, nearly all in France, so have a fair bit of experience with the van.

As a general point to start with, we have been very happy with our choice. We wanted a compact vehicle, so that we can go wherever a "normal" car can go, and with car-type dynamics and performance. No problems at all in either regard.

The extras we ordered before delivery were cab air conditioning, an awning, and a decent radio/CD/mps player. It is absurdly expensive to have after-market aircon fitted when the standard Fiat Ducato system would be half the price, but air is in our opinion essential for comfort in the southern Euro summer (and a lot more useful than the cruise control that is a standard fitting).

Problems have all been quite minor or overcome, and some issues have been referred to by others in this forum. Storage is limited, but we travel pretty light. We have, however, just added a rooftop box. The seats are high (partly because of the storage difficulty), but we mostly lounge along them. The loo door is a pain, but we will fit the hinges elsewhere referred to, so that the door can swing 180 degrees.

We hate the push-button door and drawer catches, because each one needs a positive check before moving off. I know they are a fitting which is common in motorhomes (and boats), but we like catches that latch positively when being closed, and require unlocking to open - fail safe. I think the sound of the cutlery drawer hitting the floor following the first right-hand bend will be familiar to all Tribute owners!

The so-called control panel is pretty useless. The indications for battery and water levels are so vague as to be of no practical help. The indicator and warning beep for the water tank are absurdly pessimistic, sounding off at about two-thirds down. I disabled the beep, which was driving me mad, especially when on the move.

When being closed from the inside, the sliding door needs a noisy bang to seal it and to connect the central locking sensors. It's quieter and easier to close it from the outside, with some pressure at the rear of the door to ensure sensor contact.

Gas bottle storage is a bit minimal, at a stated 7 kg plus 3.5 kg. That's what we installed, but I have later found that by repositioning the regulator it would be possible to fit two 7 kg bottles. Probably needs to be done by a qualified gas person, but worth investigating.

We are now back home in Sydney, Australia, but very much look forward to next summer's explorations in our 550.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Elva,
Wow a Tribby in Ausie, I note you purchased yours in Hampshire UK, can you not get them in Austrailia? Must have cost a bit to export back home, did it pass the Austrailian import regulations ok ? I know they are quite stringent, I exported a MGB for a friend who moved there and it had to have the windows changed as they were slightly scratched like all MGB get!

I think most Tribby owners would agree with your comments but if you browse the various posts there are some ingenious tried and tested solutions to most design probs. 

I too had the air con fitted at £1800 plus !! which was annoying as it would have only cost £900 or so if factory fitted by Fiat, £1500 of it was just for the kit from Fiat -can you believe it ! Still it has been worth every penny. I have been told the cruse control only cost them a few pounds to fit but Air con option would have been nice and the other Fiat Ducato based MHs that offer it only charge £1k for the option. Are well thats my rant over with, it did not stop me from buying the Tribby and Me and the missus think its wonderful.

Welcome to the forum, a pic of the Tribby in front of the Sydney Opera House would be cool!  Can it be Done ?


----------



## 103219 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi 650:

No, our 550 is sitting peacefully in lockup storage in Dorset, waiting for us to return next year and who knows for how many years in the future. There are several 2007 Ducato van conversions available here (all with standard air!), but in Australia my wife and I like to sail and play with historic race cars rather than camp. It would have been nice to bring the 550 back, but as you say it would be expensive and probably impossible under current regulations. I have imported several classic race and sports cars over the years, and wouldn't take it on for a new vehicle. 

Also, we particularly like the layout of the Tribute over most of the local conversions, preferring the twin beds and enjoying the daytime space allowed by the absence of a permanent bed. And contrary to a previous post, one of the things we like about a van conversion versus a coachbuilt is the feeling of space and fresh air that goes with opening the big sliding door, engaging with the environment if you like.

We thought long and hard about a 650 vs the 550. The oven would have been good, but we really didn't need the separate shower and bigger wardrobe. Actually, our original order was for the 2006 model, which would have been ideal, but we are very happy with the looks and performance of the 2007 version.


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

after my own heart elva, i love my cars too,have a fast road/tarmac spec escort nearing compleation,took over two years but allways looking for a nice rust free version,cortina/escort 1or2.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Nice rig Fridgeman.
Whats all this about Tribbies and old cars, it's looking more than a coincidence. I have a fully restored 68 MGB Roadster which I have owned 25 years and have just finished a full rebuild on a 72 series 2a Land Rover, upgrading it to a v8 engine with full syncro box and Range rover diffs so it can keep up with modern traffic. I am touring Southern Ireland next week on my Harley I built ( looks as though I will be getting wet !)

Talking of wet, I am in York this morning and it has not stopped raining, *If anyone reads this who I was meeting with I am going off site for the day but will be back tomorrow. Lazza I will call you.*
Cheers All


----------



## 102062 (Dec 10, 2006)

*tribute 550*

tribute 650
regarding tribbies and old cars, my only other means of transport ( apart from pushbike ) is a 1971 triumph 2000 estate m/od use it most weekends i love it (cheap insurance, tax exempt, plenty spare parts,easy to work on,can sleep in comfort in it,) all the best triumf,


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*tributes - note about tow bars for all motorhomes*

Hi all, just hearing you talk about your vehicles and towing cars,
felt I would share our experience of last week with you.

Just going shopping to a town 8 miles away, half way there we
got this high pitched whining warning sound from the vehicle. Water
was low, we thought it was the warning from that but control panel
wouldn't sort it. It whined while parked in town, whined all the way
home.

We phoned our dealer, OK, we filled the water right to the top. 
Whining didn't stop so phoned dealer again by mobile and held
mobile phone to the noise. They heard the noise OK :lol: They
hadn't a clue about it but thought it may be from the burglar alarm
we had fitted before collecting the van.

We were down to 1/4 full on diesel, we had a whining sound similar
when we collected the van, this went after we had filled van up with
diesel,also the water was empty. Anyway, we decided to go and
fill up the tank and very fortunately decided to call in to the garage
we usually get our servicing done at. Immediately they said it was
the TOW BAR. The tow ball thought we had a trailer on but had not
connected up the lights. They offered just to cut the wires to stop
the sound, the wiring was all OK. A fault with them is the control box?
for the tow bar, located behind the removable panel in the toilet which
in turn is behing the passenger side left rear lights. (apparently a common fault these controls failing) My OH said just
to go ahead and fix the problem, we could not have the noise, it would
also have meant going round trip of 70 miles to the dealer to get the
repair done. £82.28 was the cost of this repair. As the tow bar was fitted
to our van before we got it 2 and a half months ago, dealer is going to
reimburse the cost. We find that fair.

Just another warning noise to be aware off.

Jacobite


----------

